# Airless Sprayer recommendation



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm going to buy an airless sprayer. It's probably only going to be used about 6 times a year. I'm looking to spray a 2k SF house with it right now. The house was built in 1925. We are going to do all new ceilings. I was going to spray primer, ceilings and trim. I planned on rolling the walls.

Any suggestions for the most affordable sprayer that will still do a quality job? 

I was going to go through Granger to buy it.


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

The cheap Graco sprayers at the home store would do what you need. Just take care of them and they will last for quite a while. 

If you want a pro model just up to a Graco 395 or Titan 440. They are reliable and easy to get parts for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with WB, if you are thinking more long term than a single project then the 395 or the 440 will be a good choice. 
Just something to consider are the guns and tips. An upgrade to the standard gun can make a difference when using the thing all day long. I like the SW Contractor II guns, comfortable and easy to clean. Another thing to consider is buying smaller tips or even fine finish tips for doing the trim.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

X2 on guns and tips making a difference. Proper cleaning and maintenance is paramount, along with using strainers....


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. I stopped by Grainger. He found this Titan XL335 for $586. He could not find the titan 440. I had to leave before he could check on the Graco 395 you suggested. I'll go back.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

My recommendation would be to purchase a lo-boy type airless. Why? Most lower costing airless sprayers have a 50 ft. hose limit. Believe me, you'll be needing to move that airless unit around to reach all places. A high-boy is just too cumbersome to do that easily, especially on properties where the terrain is uneven or the access is tight. Try having to lug and maneuver a tall-boy sprayer around those type circumstances. It can get ridiculous trying to do so with the 5 gallon bucket of paint under it. With a lo-boy sprayer, I can drag both the bucket and airless at the same time. Try doing that with a high-boy sprayer on uneven or tight access terrain. Additionally, it's much easier to load and unload a lo-boy airless into the truck bed. If you want to buy a hi-boy airless, get one that allows for a 100 ft. hose, at a higher price tho.


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

Just saw this on CL. Could this be worth it? Anything specific I should ask? 
https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/5962884309.html


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sleepinggiant said:


> Just saw this on CL. Could this be worth it? Anything specific I should ask?
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/5962884309.html


The owner didn't specify if the packings have been replaced. That'll cost you an additional $150.00+ to have it done. 

Still thinking hi-boy?


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

Caslon said:


> The owner didn't specify if the packings have been replaced. That'll cost you an additional $150.00+ to have it done.
> 
> Still thinking hi-boy?


I think your suggestion of the low profile sprayer is on the money for a new one. If I found a good used one I probably would get it even if it was a hi-boy. I talked to the guy selling the Titan 1140. He said he bought it 10 years ago from a friend. He said he's not a pro painter just bought it to paint his house and do some jobs. He lives one town over from me. I didn't ask him if he did any repairs to it. My guess is he did not. he wants $350 for it. he said it works fine and we can fire it up if I want.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Sleepinggiant said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I stopped by Grainger. He found this Titan XL335 for $586. He could not find the titan 440. I had to leave before he could check on the Graco 395 you suggested. I'll go back.


Check the manual - I think that one has an auto priming valve. Titan auto priming valves are a pain to keep clean, and if you don't keep it clean, it's send the valve out for a rebuild.

Plus, I agree with Caslon, get a lo boy.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sleepinggiant said:


> I think your suggestion of the low profile sprayer is on the money for a new one. If I found a good used one I probably would get it even if it was a hi-boy. I talked to the guy selling the Titan 1140. He said he bought it 10 years ago from a friend. He said he's not a pro painter just bought it to paint his house and do some jobs. He lives one town over from me. I didn't ask him if he did any repairs to it. My guess is he did not. he wants $350 for it. he said it works fine and we can fire it up if I want.


You can always wait on your decision. There must be airless rentals in your area. Paint store rentals are good brands are regularly maintained and have decent output. That's all I did was use rentals, for the fewer times I needed an airless back then. It became nice to own one. I'd save up for new, bigger and better.


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

Sleepinggiant said:


> Just saw this on CL. Could this be worth it? Anything specific I should ask?
> https://boston.craigslist.org/gbs/tls/5962884309.html


That rig is a bruiser. Loading that into your vehicle by yourself will be a challenge and your back will hate you. The Graco 390 or 395 can handle up to 300' of hose - unlikely that you'd ever run that much, but 100' is very common. The 395 will spray flammable materials safely (lacquer). The motor is explosion proof. The 390 is not though. I've owned almost every unit that Graco makes and they are king. The Titans seem to be noisier in my opinion. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

allaboutfun said:


> The Titans seem to be noisier in my opinion.


They're nosier because they have more moving parts. They're like the Volkswagens of airless sprayers. :laughing: Nothing really wrong with that.

Cleaning the pump filter is a pain on the 440, so I've read and seen (YouTube). You have to tip the unit on its side to get at it (lo boy models).


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

thanks for all the great info.

-I agree the 1140 is too much of a bruiser! a new one is 95lbs. That option is out

-I think I am sold on the lo-boy. Those even weight less than the Hi-rider's

-Can anyone show me exactly what Graco 390/395 they are thinking would work for me? I see 395's in Ultras, Novas, PC, pro-finish, etc


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Those 390/395 designations have to do with the retailer I think. Pretty sure the Moga is the one SW carries. 

I would echo the rest of the comments on a 390/395 or 440. I lean towards the Grace, and own a Graco because the filter is really easy to clean. I also agree on going with a low-boy model.


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

Got this from my Grainger catalog. I think the Profinish 395 is about $2500









"Losers focus on winners, winners focus on winning" TB12


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

If you want the low boy, the cheapest way to get into a Graco is the 395. The PC stands for Pro Connect. It's Graco's proprietary fluid section service procedure. I was incorrect in that the 390 was not evplosion proof - all the new models are. You're going to have to go to a paint supplier more than likely to purchase this unit. I'd open an account when you purchase it to get better pricing and get contractor pricing on materials too. They might ask you about upcoming jobs to project your spending habits. The 390 will more than do the job if you can do the stand model. Keep in mind if you're running 100' of hose on an exterior, you're probably only going to have to move the pump once while painting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

Pro finish is an air assisted airless. Get you check book out. Would be overkill for drywall. For trim, you can put a fine finish (green 312) tip on and get an excellent finish. For drywall/exteriors 515 or 517 tip is very common. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WBCarpentry (Jun 19, 2015)

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-4051-graco-390-airless-paint-sprayer-special.aspx

Here you go...$700 bucks. Graco 390. Comes with a 515 tip. It's a good tip to learn to spray with and you shouldn't have runs everywhere. Once you get confident pick up a 517. That's my preferred tip for walls and ceilings.

For trim I use a 211 or 311.

This rig will last you a long time if you thoroughly clean it and store it properly.


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

WBCarpentry said:


> http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-4051-graco-390-airless-paint-sprayer-special.aspx
> 
> Here you go...$700 bucks. Graco 390. Comes with a 515 tip. It's a good tip to learn to spray with and you shouldn't have runs everywhere. Once you get confident pick up a 517. That's my preferred tip for walls and ceilings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great info and link. I'll look into the difference between the 390 and 390 PC. I asked SW for a quote on the 390 PC. He quoted me $799 and any 3 tips I wanted. I'll have to make sure it was the 390 PC. Boy is everything complicated these days!  

"Losers focus on winners, winners focus on winning" TB12


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

Make sure it comes with a 2 finger gun and not the 4 finger gun. It should come with a 2 finger, but swap it out if you can. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't forget to purchase a 3' whip hose.

http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-36-graco-airless-whip-hose-316-x-3.aspx

One beef I have with Graco products is their Pump Armor 1 Qt. for $8.97. 
It's a one shot deal, not concentrated. You can buy a quart of concentrated Pump Saver Plus for $9.99 which makes 8 GALLONS !!!!

http://www.gleempaint.com/pumsavlubcor.html


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

allaboutfun said:


> Make sure it comes with a 2 finger gun and not the 4 finger gun. It should come with a 2 finger, but swap it out if you can.


Agreed. I've not needed to buy the newer model Graco guns. It looks as if the newer Graco 2 finger guns are pretty neato.

http://www.gleempaint.com/asm-graco-500-contractor-gun.html

ASM makes the newer spray guns for Graco. ("A Division of Graco.")

http://www.asmcompany.com/asm/asm.nsf/Page/Airless+Spray+Guns


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sleepingiant, you better be telling us you're seriously committed to buying an airless. No frivolous window shoppers allowed on this forum, yanking our collective chain.


----------



## Sleepinggiant (Jan 10, 2017)

Caslon said:


> Sleepingiant, you better be telling us you're seriously committed to buying an airless. No frivolous window shoppers allowed on this forum, yanking our collective chain.


I was thinking the same thing.  "These dudes are going to be pissed if I don't buy something" hopefully I or my nephew do!. Thanks for the great advice. That's why I posted here, to get the little details from the Pro's! #gopats

"Losers focus on winners, winners focus on winning" TB12


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Sleepinggiant said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  "These dudes are going to be pissed if I don't buy something" hopefully I or my nephew do!. Thanks for the great advice. That's why I posted here, to get the little details from the Pro's! #gopats


Someone will have benefited. Another window shopper.


----------



## allaboutfun (Aug 25, 2016)

No sweat here. Glad to help. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe we need an "Airless Fan Club" thread?:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

tjbnwi said:


> Maybe we need an "Airless Fan Club" thread?:laughing:
> 
> Tom


Guess who thanked your post?

Mind if I ask?
Where's the hats and shirts for sale here if you accumulate points?
Is that still good for a tape measure? How about a T-shirt, large?


----------

